# Pieces for Orchestra



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

One of the most colourful, concentrated and expressive collection of related works. Interestingly, combining all the Webern's into one set would have a total duration of only about three minutes longer than the Berg.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Went with Webern's Six, my next choice would be the Berg Op. 6.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

I voted for the Berg. Given the consistent excellence here, probably the only reason I voted for the Berg is because I listened to the Berg most recently (about 3-4 days ago).

I revere these works to such an extent that I often think about later compositions in similar terms. For instance, I see Boulez's five orchestrated _Notations_ as his own "Five Pieces For Orchestra". The version of Stockhausen's _Tierkreis_ for orchestra also functions similarly as "Twelve Pieces For Orchestra".


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

nathanb said:


> I revere these works to such an extent that I often think about later compositions in similar terms. For instance, I see Boulez's five orchestrated _Notations_ as his own "Five Pieces For Orchestra".


I think the influence is quite clear on that one.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Berg's set is the one that I feel comes together like a modernist symphony, with all of its accumulation of motifs and longer-breathed dramatic structure in contrast to the more aphoristic pieces of Schoenberg and Webern, which are based on a single idea each.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I"m not familiar with the Webern yet. My catalog shows I have Berg's, _Drei Stücke für Orchester, Op. 6_, but I'm afraid I don't remember much bout it.

If I were voting I'd probably go with the Schoenberg's. I do remember them as being fascinating, but I'll abstain until I know the Webern better.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Like nathanb said, "I revere these works" (I'm not certain that I have heard the Webern posthumous, though), so it would be nigh impossible to choose. If I were pressured, I suppose I'd go with Webern... no, Schönberg... mind you, Berg...


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I love all of them, can't choose (here again)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The first piece I heard is the Schoenberg by Dorati, and I loved it immediately. I also love the Berg, and 6 pieces by Webern.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Voters : 13


----------

